# Mallorca - Motorhome sites



## 121939 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just to make people aware, the old campsite in Muro, Can Picafort is closed to Motorhomes and campers. It is now bungalows only 
But there is still a site next to the Monastry of Lluc which in December had a few MHs on a grass field, although I didnt see any services?
Lastly I have heard that the law has changed concerning MHs in Mallorca. Apparently MHs can now park in most places without any hassle from the cops? If anyone can confirm this, it would be great news for all. I live in a small village infront of the beach close to Palma, and a few MHs have been parked here with no problems as of yet, although they change spots every other day. The summer months could change all that though, but fingers crossed.
Lets hope the Mallorquien council gets their act together and allow campsites to return to the island. They were banned years back because the hotels complained about them taking custom away. But every year there are more hotel rooms empty, even in the summer season, so it would be good to encourage campers to return to this beautiful island and spend some of their cash. 
Adios amigos


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh I love Mallorca or Majorca however its spelt lets hope so - is the ferry expensive to get you there?

Greenie


----------



## 121939 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mallorca is the Spanish way. Majorca is the English way, which sounds a bit rough and too much like the famous Magaluf!! 8O 
Ferry trips are with trasmediterranea or Iscomar, so you can check out their webpages for seasonal prices.


----------



## krashula (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I really need your help!

I would be very helpful if You could advise me on some MotorHome rental companies, which can provide us with a car for several days in the beginning of May.

Thanks a lot


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

krashula said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I really need your help!
> 
> ...


From Russia with love??????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

krashula said:


> I would be very helpful if You could advise me on some MotorHome rental companies, which can provide us with a car for several days in the beginning of May.


Motorhome companies usually rent motorhomes. Why would you think they would provide you with a car?

Confused??

Dave


----------

